# set up



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys

im getting a milbro pro plain aluminum frame slingshot with a there-band gold flatband and shooting 9mm-12mm stell ball bearings could anyone tell me what sort of fps i could expect and if there is any improvements to made to my set up this BTW this setup is for hunting birds and rabbits so could you also tell me if its going to me effect for this sort of game

thnaks :king:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The ammo should be ok, provided you become accurate with your shot placement.

I hope you are using doubled bands, or your FPS may not be adequate.

Of course this all depends upon your relaxed band length, and your draw length; which I'd be aiming at (forgetting the relaxed amount of band) at least a 350 to 400% stretch of the bands.

I'd guess you would be looking for that ammo at a FPS of most likely 300 or over.

Speaking in broad terms only.

Also lead is a better choice for hunting ammo; not that steel is not ok, it just that you will loose alot, where as lead tends to hit, deform and dump its energy, animal stops/drops, and lead drops, to use again.

I hope this helps.

Cheers Allan


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks mate really help full !

thanks :king:


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

If you use double theraband gold you will get enough power with single bands you may not get enough of power and it should work for birds and iit shouldnt effect you unless your a bad shot than you should work on head shots for rabbits


----------

